# Counter Surfing 101 - Gretzky



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the "over the shoulder" look to make sure no ones gonna get mad!! Its good to know other people let their dog do whatever they want


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

RileyStar said:


> I love the "over the shoulder" look to make sure no ones gonna get mad!! Its good to know other people let their dog do whatever they want


Yeah - he's spoiled rotten. :no: My hubby set this up to catch them in the act - now what do we do???? :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He cracks me up. I can just hear his mind "Let me check to see if anyone is coming". "Nope let me try and get it". Sneaky boy. I dont have any idea because I havent really had a counter surfer.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> He cracks me up. I can just hear his mind "Let me check to see if anyone is coming". "Nope let me try and get it". Sneaky boy. I dont have any idea because I havent really had a counter surfer.


I did laugh when I saw it - he's sooooo guilty. He looks around - what a rotten dog.

:gotme:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What great guilty footage you got! 
Such persistence and skill, lol!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a counter surger living here. But she's not sneaky. She will do it right in front of us!

I've heard of setting mouse traps. 

So what is it he was after? it looked like a magazine.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

norabrown said:


> I've got a counter surger living here. But she's not sneaky. She will do it right in front of us!
> 
> I've heard of setting mouse traps.
> 
> So what is it he was after? it looked like a magazine.


It was a magazine. In the past they (insert Gretzky) have gone after magazines, mail, notebooks and anything else that will shred nicely. :doh: 

Neither one of them have ever done it in front of us - grrrr. They know to wait until we are gone! We have thought about setting mouse traps - do you think that would hurt or would it not even get them and just be noisy?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit and Sasha are both counter-surfers and those videos cracked me up!!!!

Biscuit was REALLY bad at it and he was tall so he could really reach way back. Sasha is small so doesn't have the _abilities_ that Biscuit has but still--it got to the point that as they came in the back door she would be up at the counter, leaving muddy footprints, before I was done letting all of the dogs in and shut the door so I set up a booby-trap .

This is what I did and it worked pretty well. I tied a length of string to 3 empty vegetable cans, connecting them approx 12 inches apart. The attach the other end of the string (you need a long enough peice of string so that the booby trap is not really visible from the floor) to something that they like to steal, magazines, mail, food items, etc. Once everything is tied, set the "bait" at the edge of the counter and leave the room :. When they grab the "bait" the 3 feet of string and cans comes along for the ride....LOL! It worked almost right away for Sasha but it took Biscuit a few times before he realized that anything he was taking from the counter might have a surprise with it.

If you do decide to set up a trap I hope you will video it so we can watch :wavey:. I don't even need to tie the cans anymore, if either one of them starts nosing around the counter I just put a couple of cans on the edge and then they leave it alone.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

very cute video, and i adore how he looks over his shoulder for you guys!


i found this one caution about setting "traps" - 



> One of the biggest problems is catching a dog thief in the act. That is, a dog who steals food or other stuff off a table or a cabinet when you are not watching. The trick is to catch him. For this you will need several empty soda or beer cans. When the cans are empty, wash and dry them. When they are dry inside, put about ten pennies in the can and seal it with tape. Line the cans up on the edge of a counter about six inches apart. Put a piece of food, or napkins, or whatever it is that he grabs off the table BEHIND the cans. When the booby trap is all set up, leave the room, but stay within earshot. When you hear the can hit the ground, come running in screaming. DO NOT EVER SET THIS UP UNLESS YOU CAN COME RUNNING WHEN YOU HEAR THE CANS FALL. *Otherwise the dog will learn to spring the trap and get the bait.*


http://www.doglogic.com/apdtfaqs.htm​


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just too funny. I love how long Gretzky stayed up there for. In hopes of finding something good to eat, lol.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I did the can trick, but you need to string 3-4 cans together to be effective and set t hem up on other items so that they fall when the bait is taken. With my counter, that was one can on the butter dish, another on the microwave and a third one in the open upper cupboard. It's quite effective.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Have to say I loved the videos Fortunately, we don't have the counter surfing problem. Mine like the trash


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess I'll be saving my cans this week!

Love the video - what a sneek!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was so gentle - bless him


----------



## MaggieMaysMommy (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this is pretty much what is happening in my house. She ONLY steals things when I'm not home, so it's hard to catch her in the act. I think a booby trap is probably the best thing. I like the idea above, but wonder if anyone has done anything else?


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the videos. Poor little guys are just tidying up your counters LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Naughty, naughty cutie pie. That was a fun video!


----------

